# Blanchard River



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hit the river today at Riverbend park. First trip out this year and nothing. Not even a nibble. Used rebel craws and inline spinners.. Oh well, it was good to get out.


----------



## CarpCatcher (May 17, 2005)

I travel up to Bowling Green alot and always cross Blanchard River. Everytime I pass I am always wanting to stop to drop in a line but was had some questions. What are some good spots to drop in a line or at least a general idea would help. I am not familiar with the area and wouldn't want to invade anyones property. Have any help? Also, what kind of fish run that river? I am mostly hunting carp, catfish, and smallmouth and would love to hit some northern fish instead of these smaller ones down in the Mansfield area. ANY HELP!?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I used to fish the damn by riverbend when I lived there a few years back. One day I got into a mess of big rock bass and some nice slab crappies using road runners. Riverbend park is a nice place to start


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

There is a portage area at SR 235, just west of Findlay. Never fished there but drive by it a lot. The bridge abutments on the county line bridge often produce some crappie. Was going to give it a whirl until we got all this rain. Guess I'll wait till she clears up. Hey, FABA_GUY24. Haven't seen you on here for a while. Do you guys still have a bass club?


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes we sure do crocket. Ive caught a couple very nice largemouth in the inlet there at Riverside Park 3 to 4lbs. But it is to early to hit that yet. I also tried that pump staion place on the way to Riverbend, but nothing there either. I am fishing the Icebreaker Open this weekend at Indian Lake, and also fishing the regional tourny at West Harbor. So i am trying to get prepared for that. Just getting out and getting the feel back again.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

And actually those bass i caught at Riverside are in my pictures on here if u want to see them.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

I have read the comments on this board for over a year, and have finally decided to enter the discussion. Concerning Blanchard River, I have lived in Findlay for almost 5 years now, and never fished the Blanchard until last year.

I have mainly fished three areas that have produced good fishing. There is a stretch of river in Mt. Blanchard that has produced a ton of rock bass and some nice sized smallies.

Riverbend has also produced some nice rock bass and some smaller largemouth bass.

My favorite spot is below the I-75 bridge. I have caught smallies as well as largemouths. You will also run into a lot of rock bass, some crappies, an occasional white bass, and some large freshwater drum. I usually throw small crankbaits, and on occasion will use a fly rod. I would suggest fishing your way down river and explore. I don't think you will be disappointed. I also realize that some people do not appreciate the sharing of information, as it can lead to overfishing a certain area, and harm the fishing there. (I have to say, last year, I basically had the river to myself!)

Before coming to Findlay, I spent 24 years in New Hampshire and Maine, where the rivers are clear and pristine. It took a while for me to adjust to "brown water" here in Ohio, but I have found the fishing to be great! I hope this reply helps!


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

By looking on a map it doesnt even look like the blanchard doesnt even run under a bridge on I-75. You sure your not talking about Rt. 37?


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

The Blanchard runs along Rt. 37 down around Mt. Blanchard. Here in Findlay, the Blanchard runs through the downtown area, and then over by the high school, it runs south of the High School. Headed south on Broad Street, just after you cross over the river, you can turn right onto a road and it runs for a couple of miles along the river with several access points, including a place to park under the I-75 bridge.

I should also add that across the river from this point is the new Wal-Mart being built, and it appears that they have done some work along the river to accomodate run off from the new parking lot. I'm not sure what impact that will have on the river, but my guess is that it shouldn't hurt it.

By the way, I did catch one smallmouth last week below the I-75 bridge, so it's showtime!


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Ok. We are on the same page now. Its funny i have often thought about trying that very spot your talking about, but just never have.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

zspook, is the Blanchard wadable around 75 or is it a mud bottom? I just started fishing it last year down closer toward Ottawa.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

The Blanchard is wadable below I-75. I would suggest chest waders. It does get waist deep at normal levels, with a lot of rocks. There are several nice holes and runs downstream from the bridge. As I mentioned earlier, do some exploring, and I'm sure you'll find the fish. Good luck.

By the way, how is the fishing in the Ottawa stretch? Have you had any luck there, and is it wadable?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I've did most of my fishing around rd. 5 & 6 and the bottom is mostly flat rock with drop offs here and there. The water goes from knee deep to oh s**t ! Just have to take it easy wading. I've caught a few rock bass and small mouth on the fly rod but nothing to get too excited about!!!


----------

